# can you help?



## dougle (May 27, 2011)

can anybody shed some light on a visa agent,or a better and faster way to get a visa, since moving back to the uk in 2004 from the usa,none of us have settled,and we have all wanted to move out to nz,i have been offerd work in oz but i think nz may be better for our children,what do you think???


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

dougle said:


> can anybody shed some light on a visa agent called,new zealand shores?or a better and faster way to get a visa, since moving back to the uk in 2004 from the usa,none of us have settled,and we have all wanted to move out to nz,i have been offerd work in oz but i think nz may be better for our children,what do you think???


Hi Dougle,

Welcome to the forum which you will find a very useful source of information for all the questions about migrating to NZ. I am so sorry I have no knowledge of agents or visas as I am an Australian & my passport was sufficient to gain entry to New Zealand.
I know some people have used agents & many have completed the application themselves.
I am sure you will get more help from those that have made the move.

All the very best.

Anski


----------



## Darla.R (Mar 27, 2011)

Funny, this is the second time a new member has just 'happened to mention' this company in their opening posts.


----------

